# sand dollar doves



## jinx (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for looking, commenting, etc...


----------



## BPetrafassi (Jul 18, 2010)

These are really neat! There is a little focusing problem on the second one, but I think they're overall very interesting.


----------

